# Good chip for inland lakes Humminbird 788ci



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I have a Navionics HotMaps USA in my HB 797- has 3000 maps of the USA, chose that over the "Premium" which was one quadrant of the USA.
They are going to start selling ONE state at a time, in case you didn't know this.
I just got my version 2 LakeMaster ProMaps MI. in my HB 798 (Sold all my Lowrance stuff!)
In addition to the lake contours roads, landmarks, POIs are on there a-plenty.
and when I zoom out to the continent level - I can see hiways & all sorts of stuff that wasn't on my Navionics stuff.
If you want to run all over the place - go ahead with the Navionics, but I pretty much fish just Michigan (as IF there's NOT enough water here!)
Off the record a guy from Navionics once told me the LMP is a better card, but I ain't naming names!!!!!!

:evilsmile

FWIW Johnson Outdoors, Inc owns HB, LMP, Minn Kota, Olde Towne Canoes, and a few other companies - as well as JOI being a subsidiary of S.C. Johnson Wax, if you've heard that name before - LOL.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Got 4 more Michigan Lakemaster chips in today. Anyone wanna bet how long they last? I think I'll order more tomorrow.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

is now 2 years old. I purchased the recommended chip for it when I bought the unit. First place I used it was in Avery Lake up near Atlanta. Before I put the chip in, I turned the unit on and it showed depth contours for that lake. This is with the software that is installed from the factory. When I got back down to my Lake Erie haunts, I was surprised to find there were no depth contours for the western basin showing. Still didn't put the chip in cuz I didn't want to read the directions while on the boat. I had some business back at Cabelas the same evening and when I told "my" salesman about my experience, he showed me where I could go into the menu and allow it to show depth contours. Can't tell you for sure how I got there, since it's been 2 years and I have CRS. It's been working fine. I never did put the chip in and returned it shortly thereaftger since it didn't seem like it would offer any help. Didn't fish or navigate the river for the last two years til this spring, I've noticed the depth contours disappear right around Celeron Island. Not sure if I can go in and turn on another feature, but for inland lakes and Lake Erie, it doesn't look like a chip is needed. Can somebody tell me what I'm missing?:help:


----------



## deer-basser (Apr 4, 2012)

Girtski said:


> is now 2 years old. I purchased the recommended chip for it when I bought the unit. First place I used it was in Avery Lake up near Atlanta. Before I put the chip in, I turned the unit on and it showed depth contours for that lake. This is with the software that is installed from the factory. When I got back down to my Lake Erie haunts, I was surprised to find there were no depth contours for the western basin showing. Still didn't put the chip in cuz I didn't want to read the directions while on the boat. I had some business back at Cabelas the same evening and when I told "my" salesman about my experience, he showed me where I could go into the menu and allow it to show depth contours. Can't tell you for sure how I got there, since it's been 2 years and I have CRS. It's been working fine. I never did put the chip in and returned it shortly thereaftger since it didn't seem like it would offer any help. Didn't fish or navigate the river for the last two years til this spring, I've noticed the depth contours disappear right around Celeron Island. Not sure if I can go in and turn on another feature, but for inland lakes and Lake Erie, it doesn't look like a chip is needed. Can somebody tell me what I'm missing?:help:


Mine does the same thing. I can see all the contours and such in the lake but once you hit the bottom of the river it only shows the US shoreline and Canadian shoreline. It doesnt show any of the islands including Grosse Ile and Belle Ile. I was pretty disappointed considering the unit costs $650. Salesman said I need to buy a chip. Wish they would have told me when i first bought it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

If any of the water you are refering to as not showing any contours is in Canada you now have a reason for not seeing it.


----------



## deer-basser (Apr 4, 2012)

waterfoul said:


> If any of the water you are refering to as not showing any contours is in Canada you now have a reason for not seeing it.


No its the U.S. side as well on mine. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

stillfish said:


> I am interested in your screen shots to!! Would be nice if you post them on here. I have a 597ci and want to get a chip for it!!


What lakes are you looking for?


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

kkirkens said:


> If you only want michigan lakes, go with lakemaster. Humminbird has teamed up with lakemaster and will be offering more options in the future. If you want more states and don't care about what Humminbird and lakemaster might offer in future updates, go with navionics.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


So with my 597ci, i should go with the Lakemaster chip.. I fish just Michigan waters, Sag Bay, Great lakes, and other popular inland lakes in Michigan...And also St. Marys river system..


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

Here are some screen shots of St Marys River and Saginaw Bay from Navionics








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

Navionics offers more than Lakemaster: free updates for a year, the ability to edit the maps, constant updates to the cartography on a weekly basis and a free PC app to plan your trip on your computer ahead of time. i can offer screen shots of any lake you desire to compare the two. check out the link about these; http://www.navionics.com/marine/freshest_data.html


----------



## fishindave (Apr 9, 2002)

love the chip and it is a snap to use.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

RichNavionics said:


> Navionics offers more than Lakemaster: free updates for a year, the ability to edit the maps, constant updates to the cartography on a weekly basis and a free PC app to plan your trip on your computer ahead of time. i can offer screen shots of any lake you desire to compare the two. check out the link about these; http://www.navionics.com/marine/freshest_data.html


 Let me see Muskegon Lake, MI. Don't forget to adjust for the _CURRENT_ water level and turn on some contour colors wll ya??? (Oh, wait that's a HB feature - isn't it?) :lol:

I'm waiting..... :evilsmile


----------



## jewell (Jun 14, 2010)

Both my brother and i had navionics, took back to bass pro an now could not be happier with Lakemaster! BY FAR a better chip. I was sold on the 1' contours, highlight a specific depth + - of a specific number. Highlight low water areas to whatever desired number! Cant go wron with Lakemaster especially if you are throwing it in a HBIRD.

Jewell


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

Navionics updates their charts every day, not once a year. plus you can share and edit the charts as well.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

RichNavionics said:


> Navionics updates their charts every day, not once a year. plus you can share and edit the charts as well.


Exactly how do you update the card and share stuff? I've been to the website and it's about as clear as mud. I purchased a platnium card last year and someone said something about a code in the package, of course all of the packaging went in the garbage. Any info or links on how to do this stuff?


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

simply insert the chip into any card reader for your computer. The chip is encoded and will take you directly to the update site of Navionics' website. process doesn't take long. you get one whole year of updates and a free PC app. if you have troubles, email me [email protected] or [email protected] 800-848-5896 is our tech support dept.
there are no codes in the box.


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

here is the link and a quick guide from our tech support dept.
http://store-mirror.navionics.com/faqs/download_webstore

To download the freshest data for your chart:

Visit www.navionics.com 
Select WEBSTORE 
Download the Navionics World Chart Installer 
Insert your Navionics Inc card into a card reader on your computer 
either a built in card reader or an external one will work as long as the card reader is able to take a card that is larger than 2 GB 
MSD formatted cards need to be unlocked; slide the locking mechanism in the up-most position on the left side of the SD adaptor. 
The computer will recognize the card in the card reader by a pop-up window with the drive and chart info which must be closed - do not open the Navionics card this way as it will cause the chart to become corrupt 
Select the left icon &#8211; I HAVE A PLOTTER &#8211; on the WebStore page 
New Users &#8211; need to create a username (email address) and password and register your contact information. 
Existing Users &#8211; need to log in using the username (email address) and password originally created. 
The program will read your card 
Updates available &#8211; click DOWNLOAD 
Chart information up-to-date &#8211; no updates needed, or click RELOAD 
After the Chart Update or Reload, click GET IT NOW to download the free PC Application. 
Select &#8220;DO YOU NEED TO RE-INSTALL NAVIONICS PC APP? CLICK HERE&#8221; 
Select the corresponding DOWNLOAD button for your PC or MAC 
Click on your new Navionics icon (computer monitor with green arrow) &#8211; NAVIONICS PC APP &#8211; to load your exe files 
After loaded, click on NAVIONICS icon &#8211; blue square with white Navionics lettering and white waves at the bottom to open the Navionics PC App program. 
Click I AGREE &#8211; will always pop up when opening the program 
Log-in using your username (email) and password 
Allow the chart files to load &#8211; status bar in the upper left corner.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> Let me see Muskegon Lake, MI. Don't forget to adjust for the _CURRENT_ water level and turn on some contour colors wll ya??? (Oh, wait that's a HB feature - isn't it?) :lol:
> 
> *I'm waiting.....* :evilsmile


So???


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Have to say thanks again to [email protected]! I have both brands of cards and each have there strong points, but I have to say Navionics has FANTASTIC customer service! He went above and beyond to help me out and they will definitely have me as a customer for years to come!


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> I have a Navionics HotMaps USA in my HB 797- has 3000 maps of the USA, chose that over the "Premium" which was one quadrant of the USA.
> They are going to start selling ONE state at a time, in case you didn't know this.


So if I read this correctly on the Navionics website, If you select Michigan as your state on the new Navionics state selectible chip you only get contour out to 3 miles on the great lakes and Saginaw Bay. Does anyone know if this is the case? I was hoping it would cover the whole state including entire Michigan portion of the Great Lakes. Any information would be appreciated. I have a Lowrance Elite 5 so the Lake Master chip is not an option for me.


----------

